# What happens because Benny Hinn has evangelised Africa



## shackleton (May 23, 2009)

ABC News

MODERATOR NOTE: Video is reported to contain 2nd Commandment violation.


----------



## SarahB (May 23, 2009)

I am just in disbelief. All in the 'name' of Christ... if these people are ever told of who Jesus really is and what He has done for them, oh what a wonderful release it will be for them. I'm just sick right now though, the thought of what is happening to these little ones


----------



## HokieAirman (May 23, 2009)

While the methods shown in those videos are brutal and not acceptable, witchcraft and possession is very prevalent in Africa. Often, they profess to be prophets or prophetess's when they are merely under the influence of Satan, misleading those who know no better into a path of destruction.

In the Western world where our Christian culture has minimized such blight, we're shocked to hear of people flying at night, some of whom fall to their deaths after passing over a prayer meeting.

It's pretty scary to us, but thousands of years of satan worship (in all forms of paganism) have lead to satan having a powerful grip on the peoples of that continent.


----------



## Pergamum (May 23, 2009)

So, you think that Satan can make people fly?


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 23, 2009)

May the LORD bring these poor children to know the true Saviour. May these people be delivered from darkness. Congo reaps a terrible harvest for past evils. May the doors be opened again for gospel light. How awful. How wonderful to be able to commit it to the Lord in prayer otherwise I don't think I could stop thinking about it!


----------



## TimV (May 23, 2009)

Yes, they fantasize about flying often, and even get to believing it themselves. Getting taken up to heaven, or a space ship, being given goblins after eating their grandpa's liver, etc... all this stuff they really believe.

Historically, many have got into battle having been told that they have become invulnerable to bullets and the same thing always happens to them.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 23, 2009)

I really hope that true churches in the Congo are vocally denouncing this sort of thing. Show me where Christ or any of the apostles was paid for what they did. If they were given something out of gratitude, that's one thing. But naming a fixed price for this "service" is completely different. This man needs to be removed from his 'ministry'.


----------



## HokieAirman (May 23, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> So, you think that Satan can make people fly?



Actually yes. I have it from a trusted source; a missionary and pastor. Can you prove that Satan cannot make people fly? He can make a great deal of things happen, including causing a great wind to collapse structures on Job's children.


----------



## shackleton (May 23, 2009)

I don't know if anyone noticed but the "preacher" did a psychic surgery on one boy, where he pulled some spaghetti looking substance from his stomach. He had to learn this somewhere. 

My fear is that this will turn people off to the truth since this is the "gospel" they have been exposed to. That is why I mentioned Benny Hinn because I know that he is popular there and is into all this sensationalistic, book of Acts type stuff.


----------



## Romans922 (May 23, 2009)

*WARNING: This video contains purported images of Jesus.*

Can we please do better to warn those who believe this is a violation of the 2nd commandment?

Don't we uphold the Westminster Standards here?


----------



## ewenlin (May 23, 2009)

By the way, can anyone trace this back to how it all got started? A particular ministry group or person? How are people so sure it's because of Benny Hinn? Don't get me wrong, I'm not a supporter of Hinn. This seems awful..


----------



## steven-nemes (May 23, 2009)

Perhaps because of charismatics doing mission work there and not teaching the peoples proper doctrine...


----------



## Seb (May 23, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> So, you think that Satan can make people fly?


Yep...or at least he used to.
[bible]Matthew 4:5-6[/bible]


----------



## Berean (May 23, 2009)

This report was done by ABC's weekend anchor Dan Harris. While Charlie Gibson is pretty fair during the week, Dan Harris consistently outdoes himself going to the far left and bashing Christians at every opportunity. The camera kept showing the cross on the phony "pastor's" stole. He never identified what sect or denomination these people belonged to. He seemed smugly content as long as he could show a "Christian pastor" terrorizing and abusing these innocent children. The guy spikes my blood pressure. I'll stop now.


----------



## ewenlin (May 23, 2009)

Berean said:


> This report was done by ABC's weekend anchor Dan Harris. While Charlie Gibson is pretty fair during the week, Dan Harris consistently outdoes himself going to the far left and bashing Christians at every opportunity. The camera kept showing the cross on the phony "pastor's" stole. He never identified what sect or denomination these people belonged to. He seemed smugly content as long as he could show a "Christian pastor" terrorizing and abusing these innocent children. The guy spikes my blood pressure. I'll stop now.


which was why I'm curious as to which sect or denomination.. oh well, may God do as He pleases in that land..


----------



## shackleton (May 23, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> *WARNING: This video contains purported images of Jesus.*
> 
> Can we please do better to warn those who believe this is a violation of the 2nd commandment?
> 
> Don't we uphold the Westminster Standards here?



If that is the only thing you saw that bothered you then you will not be of much help to people like this.


----------



## Romans922 (May 23, 2009)

No it is not the only thing that bothered me. But it did cause me to sin (breaking the 2nd commandment). I'd like to be warned by my fellow brethren when sin is at hand.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 23, 2009)

Perverting the gospel for filthy lucre sums it up.


----------



## shackleton (May 23, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> No it is not the only thing that bothered me. But it did cause me to sin (breaking the 2nd commandment). I'd like to be warned by my fellow brethren when sin is at hand.



I apologize if you were offended. Honestly, I did not even notice that the guy was wearing a T-shirt with an imprint of Jesus on it so I did not think to "warn" you about it so you would not sin.


----------



## ewenlin (May 23, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Perverting the gospel for filthy lucre sums it up.


you know, coming to PB has its ups and downs but one thing I'm sure is that I'm constantly astounded by how often people use rare vocabulary to describe simple words..

 haha


----------



## Rich Koster (May 23, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Perverting the gospel for filthy lucre sums it up.
> ...



I've been reading the 1599 Geneva and some older translations lately......


----------



## kalawine (May 23, 2009)

shackleton said:


> ABC News
> 
> MODERATOR NOTE: Video is reported to contain 2nd Commandment violation.



When I tell people at our PCA that I am an ex-Charismatic some of them (thank the Lord - only a handful of them) flinch and quickly reprimand me and remind me that Pentecostals and Charismatics are our brothers and sisters. I've tried to tell them that (1) I've never said they aren't Christians. I was a Christian before I "crossed over." BUT (2) they have been reared in orthodoxy all their lives and have never rolled in the floor with another person howling like a hyena. Nor have they seen families and friendships ruined over a dream or a "word from God" or because "the Lord" someone that someone else had a spirit of some kind.

On the other hand, people in these kinds of tribes are very backward and superstitious and have possibly mixed their "Christianity" with something that they already believed. As much as I hate the "ministry" of Benny Hinn I think it might be a bad idea to point fingers. Who knows how this idiocy sprang to life?


----------



## jlynn (May 23, 2009)

Oh, this is so awful! I am certainly praying for the children and that misguided pastor. I had no idea that so many children had to be put through "exorcisms." The criteria for determining whether a child is a witch is ridiculous and profiting from "exorcisms" is just wrong. May God show these people the true gospel!!


----------



## Pergamum (May 23, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > So, you think that Satan can make people fly?
> ...



Where's I get those other two points!



Woohoo, I'm still in the lead.....*Nanan boo boo...I'm more holy than you hoo!!!*


----------



## Scott1 (May 23, 2009)

It has been a long time since I have attended an Arminian-influenced church service (did so recently as part of a conference and mercy ministry).

Many dear brothers and sisters. And God uses wrong means, He is not limited by wrong techniques or wrong doctrines woven in, no question about that.

But, more than ever, I'm convinced of the futility of even hinting that salvation is caused by a simple decision of man's will. Almost an assumption that everyone is saved, all that is required is a one-time decision out of a man's will, with no real obedience to the Lordship of Christ required.

I can see a pattern of people getting the notion they can "come and go" with God, get what they want from Him, His people for a while, then leave and go the world, flesh and devil for a while, and then come back when they want to to "re-dedicate" themselves.

I can see a pattern of people constantly hearing sermons assuring them they are saved because they made a decision (not because God made one).

Oh, the vanity of that and the pride of that! Oh the arrogant, rebellious hearts of the creature revealed as we imagine only our need.

More than ever, I'm convinced:

1) salvation is a sovereign act of a Holy God giving undeserved favor to sinful, rebellious, clueless creatures He created.
2)Obedience is the cost of His Lordship
3) Natural man, fallen in sin, with a bondage toward the sin nature, does not seek God. He wants things God only can give, but He does not want God. 
4) God alone seeks the unregenerated sinner.
5) Evangelism is most biblically done as part of discipleship in the local church with accountability, mercy and discipline.


----------



## Curt (May 23, 2009)

HokieAirman said:


> While the methods shown in those videos are brutal and not acceptable, witchcraft and possession is very prevalent in Africa. Often, they profess to be prophets or prophetess's when they are merely under the influence of Satan, misleading those who know no better into a path of destruction.



This is not confined to Africa. I had a pastor (SBC) once who went to some conference and was told that he was an apostle - and his wife was a prophetess. He came back and preached about nothing else, telling the congregation that if they didn't accept this they needed to eave the congregation. We did.


----------



## Pergamum (May 23, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> ewenlin said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...




I'd like to see some clean lucre!


----------



## Spinningplates2 (May 23, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> No it is not the only thing that bothered me. But it did cause me to sin (breaking the 2nd commandment).



How did it make you sin? Did you "make a graven image?" You did not make it, you did not post it, you do not approve ot it. So please explain to me, because I am asking in all humbleness, how did it make you sin.


----------



## Romans922 (May 23, 2009)

Spinningplates2 said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > No it is not the only thing that bothered me. But it did cause me to sin (breaking the 2nd commandment).
> ...



This is a Confessional Board is it not? Have you not read the Westminster Standards, since you are in the PCA? See the bolded/underlined part below.

Westminster Larger Catechism

Question 108: What are the duties required in the second commandment?
Answer: The duties required in the second commandment are, the receiving, observing, and keeping pure and entire, all such religious worship and ordinances as God has instituted in his Word; particularly prayer and thanksgiving in the name of Christ; the reading, preaching, and hearing of the Word; the administration and receiving of the sacraments; church government and discipline; the ministry and maintenance thereof; religious fasting; swearing by the name of God, and vowing unto him: as also the disapproving, detesting, opposing, all false worship; and, according to each one’s place and calling, removing it, and all monuments of idolatry.

Question 109: What are the sins forbidden in the second commandment?
Answer: The sins forbidden in the second commandment are, all devising, counseling, commanding, using, and anywise approving, any religious worship not instituted by God himself; tolerating a false religion; *the making any representation of God, of all or of any of the three persons, either inwardly in our mind, or outwardly in any kind of image or likeness of any creature*: Whatsoever; all worshipping of it, or God in it or by it; the making of any representation of feigned deities, and all worship of them, or service belonging to them; all superstitious devices, corrupting the worship of God, adding to it, or taking from it, whether invented and taken up of ourselves, or received by tradition from others, though under the title of antiquity, custom, devotion, good intent, or any other pretense: Whatsoever; simony; sacrilege; all neglect, contempt, hindering, and opposing the worship and ordinances which God has appointed.


P.S. I think I've been to your church before, is it over there by the mall? Or am I thinking of another one?


----------



## DMcFadden (May 23, 2009)

Brother Dan nailed it: "Greedy, ruthless pastors." That is the problem with Christianity today. OK, you greedy, ruthless pastors on the PB. Take heed.

[That kind of stuff ticks me off so much: a. that the secular media tars all of us with these kind of brushes of implied/implicit/explicit charges of criminality; b. that there are descendents of Simon (Acts 8) who think that the gift of the Holy Spirit is to be used for money making: "May your silver be destroyed with you, because you thought the gift of God could be obtained with money!" A half of an average year's salary to do an exorcism with the "gift the Holy Spirit gave me"???]


----------



## Romans922 (May 23, 2009)

So you don't hijack a thread, here are some links to other places this has been discussed on the PB.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f30/lc-109-images-Christ-bibliography-32486/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/idolatry-mel-gibson-s-passion-Christ-movie-371/


----------



## Spinningplates2 (May 23, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> Spinningplates2 said:
> 
> 
> > Romans922 said:
> ...


----------



## PresbyDane (May 23, 2009)

These people are lunatics and the people that say that evangelicals are everything from Benny Hinn to R.C. Sproul should watch this, that stuff is satanic


----------



## Rich Koster (May 23, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > ewenlin said:
> ...



Does running a wad of bills through the wash by not emptying your pockets count?


----------



## Turtle (May 23, 2009)

Did anyone else see this as a emotional, exploitive, and sensationalized news story strategically added to an unending list of reports that serve to undermine and discredit the Christian faith and ideology?

The "pastor" and the "churches" were presented as representative nuts making merchandize of "families" who were not smart enough to protect themselves from the "epidemic of child witchcraft accusations, raging in the name of Jesus." (Yeah, they were false, but nothing in the report distinguished honest pastors from greedy, ruthless ones.)

The report asks "How did this happen?" (and cited "experts" that had nothing of the real Jesus to mention.) The report said, "Experts say all this is happening because of a toxic mixture of warfare, economic collapse, and greedy, ruthless pastors". 

The only sane groups presented by the reporters were the UN, Save the Children, and the reporter who wouldn't give his money to contribute to the nuts and their ideology. Even the Congolese government was discredited and dismissed. 

The whole premise was that it is a problem that begs for intervention by the sane (the UN, Save the Children, and the reporters). As a result of the "report", pastors, churches, the sovereign government of Congo, and the families themselves are understood to be excluded from being able to solve the problem, because they are the root cause of the problem, or the helpless and vulnerable victims in need of "expert" salvation. 



bryan
tampa, fl


----------

